# New Road Bike - Z85



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm new too road cycling and got a new Z85 about 10 days ago. Have about 90 miles on it so far. That is pretty good considering my 7-year-old hybrid Trek had all of 96 miles on it when I traded it in. It helps having a bike you enjoy riding and I really enjoy the Z85. I'm gradually gearing up and Lengthening my rides. 15 miles each of the last 2 days. 

Today, I took the next step...shoes and pedals! Got the Shimano 105 pedals (black) and Specialized Elite road shoes. 

I am really enjoying this...too much. Haven't touched my golf clubs since getting the bike!


----------



## cincyjack (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats.
It's a great way to stay in shape.
Every ride is an adventure.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

My wife is loving her Z85 too. We did several 15 milers and yesterday I took her for a 32 mile ride. It was great fun. This is her first road bike, and really her first cycling experience. It has taken 4 years to get to this point. Funny you mention the golf clubs. I used to play golf on a pretty regular basis, but haven't touched them since 2006. I keep think I should just sell them and be done with it, because I really don't have a desire to play anymore, but something keeps me from selling them.


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats! Its a great bike


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on the new ride......and having a good fitting bike is what makes it so enjoyable. Not to mention the killer cardio you can get and seeing your town in a new light. Stay safe out there my friend...


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

scottzj said:


> Congrats on the new ride......and having a good fitting bike is what makes it so enjoyable. Not to mention the killer cardio you can get and seeing your town in a new light. Stay safe out there my friend...


Thanks. My LBS has been great in fitting. I was fit the day I picked it up and then when I got shoes and pedals they readjusted a couple of things. They have asked that I bring it back in after another 100 miles to tweak it again. Being new to road cycling, my form will definitely adjust and they are being great to get it right for me as I progress.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Correct, things will adjust and depending on your learning curve, a few more adjustments might be in order. I was placed in a full fledge race stance a few months after purchasing my first bike. The local race team took me under their wing, and I was on their shirt tails in no time.....so the adjustment was so that I could keep up and be more areo/aggressive.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

jpaschal01 said:


> I'm new too road cycling and got a new Z85 about 10 days ago. Have about 90 miles on it so far. ....
> I am really enjoying this...too much. Haven't touched my golf clubs since getting the bike!


Didn't you know road biking is the new golf?

Congrats, have fun!


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

Camilo said:


> Didn't you know road biking is the new golf?
> 
> Congrats, have fun!


that explains a lot!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jazzworth (Jul 15, 2011)

After a long road bike break (from a teen in the 80s). I just picked up a new Z85 last weekend and love it. Still tweaking things as I go. My wife has also decided to give this a go and is doing great! I tried for years to get her to MTB with me, but she wouldn't have it! Road biking it is! :thumbsup:


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Went on the first ride with new shoes and pedals last night. Did a lot of riding through the neighborhood to get used to getting into the pedals. All the stop signs helped with the practice plus I didn't want to make a fool of myself at a red light! After a couple of miles and a lot of practice engaging and disengaging the pedal, I ventured out of the neighborhood. After 13 miles in 104 degree Texas heat, it was time to call it a night...but I'm really enjoying this!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on the first successful ride! I understand about the heat as I just did around 38 miles today around 1500 in around 102 degree temp with over 110 heat index and it just about wore me out. I am doing the veggie deal now lol.
Careful with that heat as it creeps up on you and can be very dangerous.


----------



## Jazzworth (Jul 15, 2011)

*Thanks for the thread use...*

So I have been tweaking seat height, fore and aft, handle bar rotation, cleat adjustments, etc (no, not all at once), and besides needing now to cant my heels in a tad, I am feeling good. 

Wifey couldn't ride yesterday for ride number 4, so I took the opportunity to do a quick 10 and put the hammer down a bit (OK, relative term, I know, MY hammer I'll say). The new Z85 feels very good and responsive. Was able to get 9.56 miles, in 36 minutes at 15.6 mph and 164 avg, HR with an avg. cadence of 88 in a perfect drizzle and light wind. Man, it felt great!

Thanks for letting me hang off your thread, talk about my Z85 and get my post count up! 

I also added some blinkies rear and front. I noticed and immediate difference from drivers taking a second look!


----------



## allanschon (Aug 16, 2011)

I test rode a z85 tonight and it was all I could do to not plunk down my credit card. I'm glad to hear that you're enjoying the bike so much. It felt really good compared to the hybrid I've been riding for the last year or so. 

I swore to myself that I'd test ride 5 different bikes before buying, but the Z85 felt really fast and comfortable. I tried the F95 as well, and though it was really responsive, it wasn't nearly as comfortable for me. At this point, I'd rather have a more comfortable bike that encourages me to ride more that a really fast bike that makes my back and neck cramp up after every ride.

I'm gonna keep looking, but the Z85 has high marks, and the bike shop seems pretty decent, so it's a strong contender at this point.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Keep in mind all the Felt's are due for an upgrade really soon. From what I've seen, the specs aren't changing at all on the Z85, but use the impending new models to try and score a good deal on the current model.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, you should be able to get a good deal now on this years model. Dependent on the store of course. I know that locally the local Specialized and Trek stores are reducing prices in anticipation of next year's models!

I bought a Felt this year (F4), although I looked at the Z5 and F5 also. I just got a real good deal on the 2011 shop demonstrator and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jpaschal01 said:


> I'm new too road cycling and got a new Z85 about 10 days ago. Have about 90 miles on it so far. That is pretty good considering my 7-year-old hybrid Trek had all of 96 miles on it when I traded it in. It helps having a bike you enjoy riding and I really enjoy the Z85. I'm gradually gearing up and Lengthening my rides. 15 miles each of the last 2 days.
> 
> Today, I took the next step...shoes and pedals! Got the Shimano 105 pedals (black) and Specialized Elite road shoes.
> 
> I am really enjoying this...too much. Haven't touched my golf clubs since getting the bike!


My golf clubs have gathered a lot of dust the past couple of years too. 

Congrats.


----------



## uwhuskies (Aug 19, 2011)

How are you liking the Z85 4 weeks later?


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

uwhuskies said:


> How are you liking the Z85 4 weeks later?


I really like it. Went on my first group ride Saturday morning and had a great time. It is a really comfortable ride.


----------



## pepo (Dec 16, 2011)

i bought mine about a year ago, i really liked it for a while but now im looking to upgrade to a more aggressive geometry, its just too relaxed, even sometimes feeling sluggish and absorbs too much of the response, plus the tires are thick and heavy. Anyone else feeling same?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

pepo said:


> i bought mine about a year ago, i really liked it for a while but now im looking to upgrade to a more aggressive geometry, its just too relaxed, even sometimes feeling sluggish and absorbs too much of the response, plus the tires are thick and heavy. Anyone else feeling same?


I felt the same about my Secteur and ended up getting a Tarmac.


----------



## CoderX (Oct 19, 2011)

pepo said:


> i bought mine about a year ago, i really liked it for a while but now im looking to upgrade to a more aggressive geometry, its just too relaxed, even sometimes feeling sluggish and absorbs too much of the response, plus the tires are thick and heavy. Anyone else feeling same?


Before you go buying a whole new bike try putting a new stem on it that drops your position more, also make sure you've taken out spacers to get it down. I first test-rode my Z85 with the spacers in and stem up (as they'd built-it up at the LBS) and wasn't too crazy about it. I had them take out spacers one-by-one and every time they did it got better. A 10mm shorter stem flipped to a drop angle and I was a happy camper. If you have all the spacers gone and something like a -14deg drop stem on it and it's still too relaxed, then maybe you need a new bike.

Also, ditch those tires. Those things are heavy and uncomfortable as you've discovered. Tires are much cheaper than new bikes, and super easy to replace. I put Michelin Pro 3 Race's on mine and the difference is considerable. Not changing out tires for ones you like is sorta like house shopping and not buying a house because you don't like the color of paint on the inside.... of course a wheel upgrade while more expensive would be a good way to go too (and could be moved to a new bike in the future).


----------



## Phatz85 (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree with coderx.Been there done that I flipped the stem and noticed a difference right away. I have since upgraded the wheels & tires,and picked up a set of devox carbon bars on clearance(mostly because I needed a wider bar and got a great deal at my lbs on them) what a difference this bike is awesome! And the changes were cheaper than buying a new bike.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thought I would give an update on my Z85. My first goal was to lose 20 pounds - when I hit that back in December I bought rewarded myself with new wheels. Kinlin XR 270 rims with Shimano 105 hubs (32 spokes front and rear). 

Now this week I finally changed the saddle. Tried out a Specialized Toupe that I didn't like. Took it back to my LBS and let them know what I didn't like about the stock Felt saddle and the Toupe. They suggested I try a Fizik Ardea. The Ardea isn't a retail saddle yet, but they had several that had come off new Cervelos they had sold. Two rides this weekend (38 and 26 miles) on the Ardea and I'm really liking it.


----------



## bearryworld (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thought I would update this thread - finished the MS 150 from Houston to Austin today. I've certainly come a long way in the last 6 months or so.


----------



## Miles42 (Mar 28, 2012)

I just picked up my first road bike also a Z85. Hope i do as well as you have.


----------



## M650SSF (May 22, 2012)

jpaschal01 said:


> Thought I would update this thread - finished the MS 150 from Houston to Austin today. I've certainly come a long way in the last 6 months or so.


Wow that is definitely inspirational, 150 mile ride in under a year.

Though I am in shape I have not ridden a bike with any regularity since my teens. I have been thinking about a road bike for years and finally picked up a Z85 a few days ago. 

I hope to have similar results.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Man, you sound like a cyclist my friend. You might want to list the clubs on ebay. I sold mine last year and don't regret it at all..


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats on the bike and the new sport btw...


----------



## gocard (Jul 12, 2011)

Going to go test ride the Z85 very soon.  From this thread and the recent 2013 video, it seems like the 2013 Felts will be introduced soon, maybe August? Would the 2012 model prices drop because of this, and if so what do you guys think about waiting for a couple of weeks? ...


----------



## M650SSF (May 22, 2012)

gocard said:


> Going to go test ride the Z85 very soon.  From this thread and the recent 2013 video, it seems like the 2013 Felts will be introduced soon, maybe August? Would the 2012 model prices drop because of this, and if so what do you guys think about waiting for a couple of weeks? ...


I could be way off, but it seems that new bikes retain their value pretty well year over year, so you might not see a price slash when the new model hits the floor. That said, if you wait, I am sure you would save enough on the 2012 to buy yourself a couple pairs of riding shorts… I got a pretty good deal from the LBS at $950 cash out the door for my 2011 in May of 12, while I believe the 2012 models were around $1,150.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

M650SSF said:


> I could be way off, but it seems that new bikes retain their value pretty well year over year, so you might not see a price slash when the new model hits the floor. That said, if you wait, I am sure you would save enough on the 2012 to buy yourself a couple pairs of riding shorts… I got a pretty good deal from the LBS at $950 cash out the door for my 2011 in May of 12, while I believe the 2012 models were around $1,150.


Depends how big of an improvement the next year's model is perceived to be.

I got nearly a grand off my 2011 Specialized Tarmac SL3 Pro last August because the new SL4 frame had just come out.


----------



## gocard (Jul 12, 2011)

Interesting, thanks. One reason why I'm asking is because I came across a store which supposedly still has a 2011 F75 in stock, along with the 2012, and the 2011 version is only $30 less than the current model. I don't really want to wait until next year only to find that the prices aren't really going to drop with the previous versions. I want to start riding!


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

One thing I've noticed is that the components tend to get a little lesser on the following years bike of the same model in order to keep the price the same. May not be the main drivetrain items, but more likely lesser brakes, cheaper saddle, substituting a tiagra cassette, etc. this is one reason the prior years bikes are keeping pretty good value. Certainly something to check out to make sure it is comparable components.


----------



## gocard (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks jpaschal01. I went to test ride the F75 & Z85 today but unfortunately they didn't have ones in my size. I thought the 51 would be okay but the top tube was way too long at least on the F. Because I'm female, they suggested that I try the ZW series but they don't appeal to me the way the F75 or Z85 do. The 48s are not even stocked so I'd have to special order and have it built up for me.


----------

